# BMW font or typeface?



## Sproles (Jun 28, 2005)

Does anyone know the typeface or font that BMW uses? If it is a custom (which I imagine it is) does anyone know where you can download a "version" of it...many of the top companies' fonts have been impressioned (aka copied) and can be downloaded on-line.

Just curious...
Sproles


----------



## e60lover (Dec 28, 2005)

I think the lettering in the name BMW when they spell it out like one the door sills is Arial Bold. But I am not sure.


----------



## chuck92103 (Oct 9, 2005)

http://www.bmweducation.co.uk/coFacts/view.asp?docID=53&topicID=1

Might be there? :dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Nope, it's a custom font designed for BMW. 

David, pls check your private messages.


----------



## ThreeTwoFive (Aug 27, 2008)

http://www.bmweducation.co.uk/academy/interactives/BMW_TT_windows.zip


----------



## decemberone (Feb 18, 2008)

It is a customized version of Helvetica, not Arial


----------

